# Are you attending or have you been to divorce counseling



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a divorce workshop at my church beginning in January and Im wondering whether or not I should go. Im not sure if having a support group would help me feel better or make me cry more about the divorce...any thoughts?


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would go, at least try it. And yes it may make you cry but from experience...the more support you have the better. And you will get support there!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I have attended a divorce support group, at church, and it was great!

There is no obligation. Yes, you may cry but you won't be the ONLY one! 

Give it a try.


----------

